# 2011 Cruze LS - P2076 Code



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! Did your car throw this code? I found this site which describes the code.

P2076 Generic DTC: Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Position Sensor/Switch Circuit Range/Performance


----------

